# I'm suppossed to think of some goals to work towards but......



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Never mind I've got it all worked out now.


----------



## FreshPerspective (Jan 31, 2012)

A goal could be to get up at a certain time every day.
Start small.
How about meditate for 10 minutes every day.


----------

